# Boat Detailing. Salt Water Resistant Wax



## joshalaska

We offer the best in marine/boat detailing with over ten years of experience.
Mobile detailing, we come right to where your boat is. In the water or out.
We are lic & Ins as well as use the best marine products. Our wax is long lasting and is SALT WATER RESISTANT. The wax will give your boat protection for a long time. We work at many of the marinas from Panama City Beach to Pensacola/Perdido Key area and every where in between.

850-497-2907
Joshua DeMoss

-Wash
-Chemical cleans
-Mold/mildew removal
-Oxidation removal
-High speed buff/polish
-Scuff removal
-Bright work cleaning
-Wax (salt water & heat resistant) INTERIOR/EXTERIOR
-Hull cleaning (acid baths) yellowing removal
-Compartment cleaning
-Teak restoration
-Barnacle removal
-Hull Painting

No job to big or to small!

www.autodetailersofnwflorida.com


850-497-2907

Joshua DeMoss
Owner


----------

